# Driving Video that I took in Dubai, best road ever!!



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Just thought I'd share this quality road with you...

This road is on Jebel Hafeet Mountain which is about 125 Kilometers South East of Dubai.

The road is 7.3 miles long with around 60 corners of super smooth tarmac that rises to 4000 feet.

The road came about thanks to a Sheikh that wanted a palace built on the top of the mountain and needed a road to the top.

The car I used was a 2006 Boxster S Tip Auto Hire Car.

All I can say is..... Best road I've ever driven!!

Here's some pics for you....

Me in the hire car









The road






































The Palace at the top









The Porsche Club going up

























The video's!!

Me driving up like a bat out of hell

Me driving down





Listen for the screetchin tyres!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:twisted: 8) Is about all i have to say


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> :twisted: 8) Is about all i have to say


Defo that kind of road!

What does everyone think then?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Fantastic! I especially like the second photo as I think you can see the world is round!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

looks loke a great road but looking at your pics is it a Porsche only road


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bit of a naughty overtake at about 2:50. :roll:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

lovely pics.

without pushing the bondaries of the english kindness, but how much did it cost you to rent the car?

niko


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We are off to Dubai in September next year must check it out looks the Dogs :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

fantasic...... i love it.

can you imagine the rental company.....God we need new tyres! the car is new LOL :twisted:

My friend is out in Dubai and has asked for the stickiest tyres he can get hold off. hes part of a Merc owners club and has order 8 sets of Dunlops, with roads like that i can see why.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> looks loke a great road but looking at your pics is it a Porsche only road


BMW's have their own lane so nowt wrong with a Porsche road!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Kell said:


> Bit of a naughty overtake at about 2:50. :roll:


Was that where i was kinda three a breast going up?

If so then I could see better than the camera view shows... wouldn't take too much a risk in a hire car as it was an Â£850 excess!!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Niko said:


> lovely pics.
> 
> without pushing the bondaries of the english kindness, but how much did it cost you to rent the car?
> 
> niko


No probs Niko...

It was only about Â£130 per day with a Â£850 excess if the accident was your fault.

Going to get a Ferrari or Lambe when I go back out in April, only about Â£250 per day.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> We are off to Dubai in September next year must check it out looks the Dogs :wink:


You'll love the place, you been to Dubai before?

I loved it so much that im away back in April for something a bit more powerful!!

Thye drivers over there are a bit mental though..

The Mountain is near Al Ain.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

TTej said:


> fantasic...... i love it.
> 
> can you imagine the rental company.....God we need new tyres! the car is new LOL :twisted:
> 
> My friend is out in Dubai and has asked for the stickiest tyres he can get hold off. hes part of a Merc owners club and has order 8 sets of Dunlops, with roads like that i can see why.


Wait till I hire a ferrari or lambo the next time, will defo go back with no tread!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

If anyone is going out to dubai and wants to hire a sports car or something a bit special then get a copy of Wheels magazine out there and look for an advert for Sphinx rent a car...

They can get you anything and are dirt cheap!!

Got a quote for the boxster s from other companies and they were all quite a bit more expensive!

These guys can get you pretty much anything... they even have a McLaren SLR available for hire just now!!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Tubbs said:


> This road is on Jebel Hafeet Mountain which is about 125 Kilometers South East of Dubai.


Sorry to be the pedant that pisses on your fire, but if it's 125 km south east of Dubai, you ain't in Dubai anymore :!:

H (only jealous)


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > This road is on Jebel Hafeet Mountain which is about 125 Kilometers South East of Dubai.
> ...


Fair point!!!

Was only out there on holiday visiting folk so not sure what that emirate is called...

Any idea's?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It looks great, but this is the best road ever and my 2 cents says it'll never be eclipsed by anything 'new':








Rob


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Tubbs said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


Try Abu Dhabi 

H


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > We are off to Dubai in September next year must check it out looks the Dogs :wink:
> ...


We are only having a stopover this time 2 nights on our way to Mauritus. But one of the reasons for the stop over is to do a rece for when we go back for a week. If we can sort it quickly the drive you did appeals to me
my brother will be with me as well, so we could leave the women to do what they do best Shop Shop.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

"Drive it like a hire car" and how! Looks fun Pete, I am sure some of the 'Ring regulars will be along to comment about your lines. :twisted: Like the traces of a Gala accent during the clips!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Looking at the vid again, I've realised what it reminds me of - Gran Turismo for the Playstation!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Looking at the vid again, I've realised what it reminds me of - Gran Turismo for the Playstation!


Is my driving that bad? :lol:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

John C said:


> "Drive it like a hire car" and how! Looks fun Pete, I am sure some of the 'Ring regulars will be along to comment about your lines. :twisted: Like the traces of a Gala accent during the clips!


What can i say.. 2 gala lads in a porker driving stupid.. cant beat it!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

b3ves said:


> It looks great, but this is the best road ever and my 2 cents says it'll never be eclipsed by anything 'new':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is quite some road but dont think you could do the same kind of speeds since there will be no crash barriers.... Something to be said for a modern road with safety nets!!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


You'll love it!!!

Just get something really fast and head for Al Ain which is kind of east of Dubai... The mountain is actually sign posted when you get to Al Ain on the tourist road signs which are brown.


----------

